# Diamond Hawaii Trust points owner - and the value of the Club?



## seema (Apr 22, 2012)

Two years ago, I stayed at the Diamond resort in Maui (Kaanapali), and I was convinced to buy 5000 points in the Hawaii Trust collection, and then I would get club membership (without an entry fee; of  course, I still pay annual club membership fees).

I am wondering how valuable is it to be a member of the club, if one is a point owner at the Hawaii trust collection? What do current owners do - do they exclusively or almost exclusively use their points to stay at one of the 4 resorts of this collection, or do they use the membership in the club, to use the other benefits?

If I decide to leave the club, I guess that I will have to pay a entry fee to re-join the club?


----------



## dwojo (Apr 22, 2012)

I own points in the US collection and while I go to US collection resorts 75% of the time I like ability to reserve units at the other resorts in the club as well.


----------



## csalter2 (Apr 22, 2012)

*The Club is Good*

I think I can adequately answer this question. As a Club member, you have access to all of DRI's resorts across the world with your points. There is no exchange fee or additional charge. 

Each person in the Club belongs to a particular trust or collection of resorts. I am in the US Collection and you are in the Hawii Collection.  The resorts in your specific collection give you priority  reservation opportunities, and your collection is called your home resort collection. Your home resort collection allows you to make your reservation 13 months in advance. Resorts outside your home collection will require for you to wait until 10 months out. 

For example, I am in the US Collection. If I want to go to KBC, which is in the Hawaii collection, I have to wait until 10 months out before I can make a reservation to stay there. You, on the other hand, since you belong to the Hawaii collection can make your reservation at 13 months out. Thus you have an advantage. However, if you wanted to come to Orlando and wanted to stay at say, Cypress Pointe in the US Collection, you would have to wait for 10 months out to make your reservation and I could make my reservation 13 months out. 

Being in the Club gives you other benefits such as the ability to pay additional for upgrades, booking cruises and airfares, tours and paying for maintenance fees with Club points, etc.  However, I must share with you that although you can do all of those extra things with your points, you get the best value for your points by using them for room/villa accommodations.

If you buy directly from DRI you will be buying Club points which give you the full capability to do all of the things the Club has to offer.  If you buy points resale which can be done for almost nothing if not nothing, you are limited to only the collection they are in and cannot use them for other Club benefits or collections.  If you want to get more points, I would suggest you buy more points online resale for the Hawaii collection and then strike a deal with DRI to bring those points into the Club. DRI will want you to buy some more points with them in order to bring in the resale points.  I would talk to DRI first before buying additional points resale and strike the deal. Also, make sure you get points to the same collection that you have (Hawaii).  If you have two separate collections, you will be paying an additional collection fee each year for each collection.  

If you plan on using DRI to go across the world having the Club would be good. However, you could use II but you would only get leftovers.


----------



## artringwald (Apr 22, 2012)

csalter2 said:


> Each person in the Club belongs to a particular trust or collection of resorts.


Not all Club members are in a trust collection. For awhile, Sunterra (before DRI bought them) was selling deeded weeks with Club membership. When we bought an ocean front week at the Point at Poipu in 2004, they gave us a Club membership with 15,500 points. If we ever sell, the Club membership will not go with the deed. We can use the points at any DRI resort world wide if we wait until less than 10 months out. 

We just bought a 2nd week at P@P and will wait to see if ocean front weeks in February at P@P are easier to get without or without Club points.


----------



## csalter2 (Apr 22, 2012)

artringwald said:


> Not all Club members are in a trust collection. For awhile, Sunterra (before DRI bought them) was selling deeded weeks with Club membership. When we bought an ocean front week at the Point at Poipu in 2004, they gave us a Club membership with 15,500 points. If we ever sell, the Club membership will not go with the deed. We can use the points at any DRI resort world wide if we wait until less than 10 months out.
> 
> We just bought a 2nd week at P@P and will wait to see if ocean front weeks in February at P@P are easier to get without or without Club points.



Are you able to make reservations to any of the other Hawaii resorts or your own resort 13 months out?


----------

